# signs of breeding or not?



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Last night there where 2 p's that had a big fight
it was more than 20 min'
they tackel each other
bit each other 
and one of them who is still on the same spot for 3 days
is very hert
his side fin is allmosy gone
and in the tail there is a big bit
and all over his body there r signs of bits
my p's r very dark
can it be the breeding fights or something like it?
what do I need to do?


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

it could be territorial fight if you have big enough tank i would get another piranha in there to lessen the aggression,but if you see fry and you decide you want to sell them then i would partition the tank so the other piranhas do not eat them.


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

sounds like they have spawned, or are very close to it... in a 100 you shouldn't need to seperate them, but it may not hurt... once they have laid eggs, allow them to hatch and hide in the gravel, then about 5 days after they hatch, syphon them into a 10 or 20L gallon tank... more piranhas in there is just going to increase the likelihood of one of them getting too close to the nest and having a dead piranha on your hands... I had one that was getting the crap kicked out of it the first time, but it's gotten better... even with weekly spawns... there are still some freeswimming fry in my 125 from the last spawn, and the adults don't even glance at them... it wouldn't be worth the effort to try to eat them...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

anoter p' was attacke last night he has a big bite on his side!!!
it bleeds!

my p's gone crazy and I dont know what to do?

the water is warm they r 29 degrees C !!!

I used ice and i turned on the air condition it has a short effect on my tank!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When a fish (pirana) turns black it doesn't automatically mean they are in breeding condition. It could be the fish is suffering stress, age factors or locality type and lastly breeding condition. The immediate problem and how to resolve it would be a photo of your fishes so that we can see if anything else is going on in your tank.

It is a remote possibility that perhaps one of your fishes (a female) may have had a problem with releasing eggs and that is why it is being bit so severely. Other factors are the high temperature. If you are unable to control the temperature, then suggest separating the fishes, not an easy task if you have no extra tanks. Plastic boxes (tupperware) can make a suitable temporary holding tank so long as an air stone with foam is included. It's difficult to provide you with helpful data without more information or photos.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I had lowerd my temp' to 28-27 degrees C = 82 F
pic' of "the nest"


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

2 p's at the "nest"


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

a bitten p'


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

a p' with a side bite


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

another pic' of 1 of my p's


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

the most hurt p'

i couldent get a good pic' of him

cos' he allways moves

there is the tail pic'


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I made the photo lighter the area where you said there is a nest. I don't see it nor any eggs (wasn't sure if any were expected to be there). Can you indicate where it is in the photo?

Its possible the original high temperature might not have been to their liking. Territorial fighting is also indicative here. As for the 2 fishes together, that is not unusual and doesn't necessarily mean they are "breeding". One can only hope though.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I never said that there r any eggs in there

but there allways the same p' that gurding the place

and she or he will let only to one p' to get there (my biggest p')

it is hard to see inm the pic', but in my tank the gravel is 3" high and in there(the nest) it is 3/4 of an inch


----------

